# Cricket on a Cylindrical Roof



## mcameron (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone out there that can help me, please let me know. I am trying to recitify about 8" of ponding water at the low wall of a cylindrically shaped roof. The cricket that was designed (by the architect) and ultimately installed was insufficient. The deck is sloped 2-3/16" per foot and my taper guy is saying that in order to get positive drainage, I need to install a counter-slope of 2 times the downward slope. I don't have a problem with this, but the wall height at low point of the roof (apex of the wall curve) is only 28" high. At 2x the downward slope, I would need about 48" of fill and Q's to taper it back down. Can this be correct? I've attached a roof plan if anyone wants to take a stab at helping me on this deal. I would greatly appreciate your response as my math skills aren't up to snuff for this problem.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at.
New building? Just tell the builder what you need and frame the taper into it.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Can we get some of the section details?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I absolutely HATE taper, I also hate jog saw puzzles and that's what taper is a big life size jig saw puzzle. Sorry I can't help. I usually price taper jobs to lose the job.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

If you give me some more info could draw it out for you. drain distance and such. I couldnt do it at home with the free trial so monday I could whip something up quick. 2x the slope is correct but you can only do so much since its 1/2" per foot tapered. if the cricket is a little steeper it might help. The one they have drawn will not work well.


----------

